
Ruby – Method Chainable - lnbharath
https://github.com/abhisheksarka/method_chainable
======
brudgers
An interesting alternative to traditional semantics,
[https://www.sitepoint.com/a-guide-to-method-
chaining/](https://www.sitepoint.com/a-guide-to-method-chaining/)

~~~
abhisheksarka
This is mostly inspired by linux piping

